# Embroidered Patches?



## link (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello, this will be my first post on this forum 
I was wondering if there was a lower budget machine or perhaps a company
that can make those small LaCoste, Le Tigre type patches that I can sew on myself. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi link, I'm not sure of a company that does that, but welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

You could try google searches for custom patches or custom embroidered patches.


----------



## LordZargon (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.stadriemblems.com is one company that makes embroidered patches and also blank patches.

http://www.suntexindustries.com is in North Carolina and they do patches and just about everything else you can think of. You send them the image and they digitize it and put it on whatever you request. 

Zarg...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Where are you located? There used to be a place in Ontario CA that would do as little as 14 patches for an order (width of the machine). We used them for Girl Scout troop patches a number of years ago.


----------



## LordZargon (Sep 27, 2006)

I am in Georgia....Atlanta suburbs...

I think either of these places would do small orders, but you will pay extra because whether they run 1 or 144, their setup and digitizing time is the same and they have to make enough to pay for it.

Zarg...


----------

